# Anyone with an Art 600 or diagram I need to know this jumper



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Forget the jumper, see post 3.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

The amp originally had Q33 overheating and popping in the left channel. I replaced Q33, the amp ran for about 2 minutes and shut off squealing and hissing, throwing fire. 

Ended up finding out that there were carbon traces between the legs from where the amp had been trying to arc for however long, who knows. After scraping the carbon off Q1 and trying again, Q33 was now arching. I figure that was what started this whole mess to being with. After cleaning between ALL the legs of all transistors at the solder points on the board all the carbon was gone and no more arcs. 

Below are pics of my progress.

































































.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now today after running the amp on the previously good channel for an hour I switched back over to the previously bad channel that was popping and making noise before the repair. It had tested good earlier but now that I was back over to it with the amp running for some time when I hooked the channel back up it was back to it's old tricks of this side getting hot quick and lots of noise in that channel.

If anyone can help me figure out why this side is causing this amp so much trouble making noise in the channel and overheating please let me know. I'm going nuts here. I've already replaced that whole row of outputs, they are all new.

Carbon was my initial problem, but now I don't know what. It was working fine for a few minutes.

Connection problem for sure, seems like it is on the cards. Resoldered the cards and everything on them, amp is currently stable.


----------

